# SHTF Movie Review



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

New movie on Netflix called "Man vs". At first I thought it was a new survival show but once I turned it on I realized it was a movie. I figured "what the hell" it might be good.

This movie goes from outdoor survival and by the end it is SHTF. The basic premise is this guy has a survivalist show he wants to get picked up by a major network. He's going into the wild of Northern Canada alone for 5 days to film while his producers wait for him at a base camp. While filming the show a meteor hits and things start to get interesting. I don't want to give too much away because it has the suspense of not being really sure what is going on. I will admit it does get a little hokey in parts but the overall story is good. It ends up being different than what you might expect (which to me is a good thing).

Not the greatest movie I ever seen but was entertaining to watch. If you're looking for a movie I recommend it.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like it might be worth a look see, thanks.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Was a good movie.. just watched it.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

sounds like SHTF meets Tropic Thunder...lol


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SAS, did the meteor hit any of your furry cousins in Cansekistan?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> SAS, did the meteor hit any of your furry cousins in Cansekistan?


Nope, everyone is accounted for.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up, I'll watch


----------

